# Simple Firewall GUI?

## nero37

hi, im looking to setup a firewall on my system. i have no real knowledge of how to use iptables etc and for the time being  don't have the time to learn. Can anyone tell me of a simple idiot proof gui to set one up. all i need to do is be able to open/close ports ect and have no need to create any fancy routing tables.

I was considering using firestarter but am concerned that it might cause problems since the current version is over 2 years old and has been reported to conflict with newer kernels. 

Thanks

----------

## massimo

How about [1].

[1] http://www.fwbuilder.org

HTH,

----------

## josiah47

you can maybe take a look at ipkungfu, i haven't use it myself and i don't think its a GUI but what ive read so far people like it.

----------

